# Hi everyone



## timnguyen93 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi!  I'm new here. I'm very excited to be a part of this. I'm 25 5 9 tall 15 percent fat and 174 lbs. I've been a member for s-t for a while now switching to here. ! Excited to try new products and make gains.


----------



## Imporium Labs (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome brother

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Drugsgear (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Brother and welcome!


----------



## Inmate (Nov 3, 2016)

Welcome brother.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

